# "Women With Endometriosis Are Finally Being Believed"



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

I just read that on a BBC news headline.
I never realised it was ever doubted.
My daugher has it to a manageable extent but my grandaughter does suffer with it.
I thought it was a well recognised problem.
Am I "living & learning" or is this just BBC hype ?
Mods.....if this belongs elsewhere feel free.


----------



## Kryton521 (3 Mar 2020)

Read about this last year. I was stunned to hear{?} read that very few GPs and Doctors in general know nothing about the condition.

Must be absolutely frelling horrible!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Not that I'm an expert, but I'd have thought the symptoms were pretty clear cut. Surely a medico couldn't doubt that sort of evidence?


----------



## marinyork (3 Mar 2020)

I'd suspect the BBC gist of the story is accurate. A lot of discussion online for years about endometriosis and PCOS. One of the hidden conversations in pharmacies. If that is anything to go on then a lot of problems getting appointments/getting symptoms taken seriously or diagnosed.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2020)

My sister suffers with it. She's has a few operations now to sort a few other complications. She's not sure if she can carry a baby full term as she's had one miscarriage. Only one working falopian tube.


----------



## Skibird (3 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> My sister suffers with it. She's has a few operations now to sort a few other complications. She's not sure if she can carry a baby full term as she's had one miscarriage. Only one working falopian tube.


A friend of mine had it and unfortunately couldn't carry a baby to full term, she ended up adopting twice (her husband was adopted so always looked on it as a positive).


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2020)

I didn't see the programme, but know how useless some doctors can be. 
My daughter has Endo. I can't remember exactly how long it was, but it took quite a while to be correctly diagnosed. 
In her wonderfully forthright manner, she got banned from the doctors for telling the quack exactly what she thought of her (yes, it was actually female doctor!) diagnosis. Groin ache. The surgery she attends now is much more enlightened and sympathetic. 
Fortunately, she had two lovely children before it would have been an issue. The decision to have her second child was taken because of the likelihood of it becoming impossible in her future.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2020)

I suffered the misery of this since I was at school.
Back and forth to Dr, diagnosed everything and anything but what it was. Eat more fibre, etc 
Finally diagnosed myself as I was off work and curled up on the floor. TV was on and someone on the programme was in exact same state as me. Took note of the name then researched at the library, (long before google) 
Finally saw a consultant who laughed at me and took the p*ss about me diagnosing myself, said “it’s definitely not that”.
Well it bloomin’ well was!
Years of agony, no kids and 3 major operations, finally asked for a hysterectomy at 31 years old as could not take anymore.
I was a bit naughty and asked the first consultant “what is this called again”?
Made him squirm and look at the floor when he said the endometriosis.
Didn’t need to say, told you so, he got the message


----------



## Dave7 (3 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> I suffered the misery of this since I was at school.
> Back and forth to Dr, diagnosed everything and anything but what it was. Eat more fibre, etc
> Finally diagnosed myself as I was off work and curled up on the floor. TV was on and someone on the programme was in exact same state as me. Took note of the name then researched at the library, (long before google)
> Finally saw a consultant who laughed at me and took the p*ss about me diagnosing myself, said “it’s definitely not that”.
> ...


Must be horrible. I, as a mere man, dread to think what my grandaughter faces. At least her Doctor recognised it and she has been attending the specialist hospital in Liverpool. You, on the other hand, had to suffer on your own.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Must be horrible. I, as a mere man, dread to think what my grandaughter faces. At least her Doctor recognised it and she has been attending the specialist hospital in Liverpool. You, on the other hand, had to suffer on your own.


It was awful but happily all over now.
Good wishes to your grand daughter, hope she gets the best treatment available.
xxx


----------

